# Buckboard bacon



## virginiaboy (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello gentleman. First time poster here.. I have a question about BBB..I have a sausage kit that has enough cure for 15 lbs. of meat..can I use half of it to make 7 1/2 lbs of buckboard bacon? Im used to making sausage, but this is a first time experience with BBB.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2014)

It would depend on the type of cure used in the kit. Once that's determined then you can determine the amount if cure needed for the weight of the meat and length of curing time. Some cures require different amounts for whole muscle meat than ground.


----------



## virginiaboy (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks.  The cure is white. Ive seen the pink stuff before, but not white. Not sure what I have.  lol


----------



## driedstick (Oct 29, 2014)

What sausage kit did you get it out of?? Do you have a pic of the box or anything?? If you are not sure what you have,, make sure!!!! you don't want to get yourself or anyone else sick. 

DS


----------



## virginiaboy (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks, its an Eastman kit from wal-mart.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd use the sausage kit to make sausage. There are dozens of posts here on buckboard bacon, and cure #1 or tenderquick aren't hard to find. Plus you can decide on the flavorings of your bacon if you use a standalone cure.


----------



## ssorllih (Oct 29, 2014)

If it doesn't include pink salt, cure#1, Prague powder or some reference to sodium nitrite you won't be able to make bacon. The very best you will get is corned pork.


----------

